# Weed ID



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Can anyone ID this plant? It has popped up this spring for the first time in my yard.


----------



## beepeep (Feb 8, 2015)

I think I know what it is. But I have a few questions. If you answer these I will know for certain.

Does it have a strange taste and leave your teeth green?
Does it burn if you rub it in your eyes?
If you rub it vigorously in your armpit does it leave a rash or blisters?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

My guess is Sisymbrium altissimum (Tumble Mustard). It is very common in Southern Idaho.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

beepeep said:


> But I have a few questions.


Ok, that one made me laugh...


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Dave Burrup said:


> My guess is Sisymbrium altissimum (Tumble Mustard). It is very common in Southern Idaho.


Thanks, Dave. That's pretty darn close I think.


----------



## Jeffro (May 26, 2012)

I have some coming up around my place too. Tumble mustard.
http://www.forestryimages.org/browse/detail.cfm?imgnum=5374774


----------



## iluvicecream (Jun 2, 2014)

beepeep said:


> I think I know what it is. But I have a few questions. If you answer these I will know for certain.
> 
> Does it have a strange taste and leave your teeth green?
> Does it burn if you rub it in your eyes?
> If you rub it vigorously in your armpit does it leave a rash or blisters?


hahahaha! Love this!


----------



## beepeep (Feb 8, 2015)

Barry Digman said:


> Ok, that one made me laugh...


Thought I might have been banned for life when I saw you are a Mod. Especially if you followed through on any of the questions.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Any bees on them?
Are they edible?
Can you save the seeds too?

Yeah, so funny and got carried away.
Such a sense of humor!


----------

